# Where to buy LED Bulbs (B22)?



## barry2012 (12 Jul 2014)

I did a search but did not find a related topic, only one about spot lights. Apologies if I missed another thread. 

I own an apartment with 10 to 15 bulbs (B22 cap). I thought I would save money by buying LED bulbs. I bought from an Irish supplier online for about 10e per bulb. Nearly half have broken in 18 months! 

Does anyone have any recommendations for where to buy LED Bulbs, B22 cap? Ideally online suppliers. 

Or perhaps, are LED bulbs not worth it and should I stick to CFL bulbs? (they annoy me due to the long time to get bright as they get older).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Branz (12 Jul 2014)

The failure rate was par for the course back then, its in the v small print, and you need to read it
I cant recommend online for bulbs in any circumstance.

Where are you living, you need an elec shop rather than your woodies etc.
When buying, ask about the published failure rate.
If you want to tool up on the issue, look here: http://arrow.dit.ie/sdar/vol1/iss3/2/


----------



## Leo (14 Jul 2014)

You local electrical wholesalers are the best bet for these. the Philips MasterLED range get good reviews.


----------



## michaelm (14 Jul 2014)

I've bought hard to get bulbs online without problem from www.bltdirect.com

I use a mix of regular incandescent, halogen and CFL bulbs.  Not keen on LEDs and only put CFLs where they will be left on for long periods.


----------

